# steam install freezes



## Avsrule2002 (Jan 5, 2003)

ok im back again another steam problem..but this time its for my friend. he dowloaded the steam cs client like i did, but when he tried to install, during the install it would freeze. it gets different progress most times but never finishes. he has the lastest vid. drivers and directx 9b. his pc is definitely good enuf too. any ideas?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Close every other program before you install it, delete the entire Steam directory if one exists, and install it again. Just let it go, don't watch it....it should finish eventually. How long did you wait for it to finish?


----------



## Avsrule2002 (Jan 5, 2003)

he waited quite a while. i told him to just let it go, so he left it on overnight. but i think he may have closed his laptop, forcing it to go to standby which might mess up the install. ill tell him to close the stuff and wait.


----------



## Avsrule2002 (Jan 5, 2003)

ya see he did all that and still didnt work.. should he defrag or somethin? or u have any other ideas?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Defragging couldn't hurt....what are his sytem specs by the way?

He might have installed some software before that Steam doesn't like or something, so it stops the install....in that case, reformatting should fix it...but that's a lot just for one program to install.


----------



## Avsrule2002 (Jan 5, 2003)

p4 1.8ghz
512mb ram
ati rage ultra 128 64mb vid
80gb harddrive

im gonna have him defrag. reformatting ur right is a lot of work just for steam...oh btw as a side note for steam and cs and all.. is there a way to check if someone is hacking? like in console or somethin? cuz cs has waaaay too many hackers and i just was curious if there was a way to differenciate between good players and hackers. but ya ill have him defrag that should fix it


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Nah, not really....I mean, you can record demos of people, and watch them later, but Steam can't tell if someone is cheating. If it could, then there would be no cheating.


----------



## Avsrule2002 (Jan 5, 2003)

oh well that sux. cs practically invites cheats. i mean whats with autoaim being a thing in options? ya and btw he got it working thx.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Heh...that autoaim thing doesn't really work, it's only for single player games. Try it and see, it doesn't help you at all. Valve isn't _that_ stupid. Well...maybe....


----------



## Avsrule2002 (Jan 5, 2003)

ah didnt kno that. it feels like people have it on tho ; ) ya but i sure hope steam finds a way to get rid of those hacks, oh well. waiting for con zero, hopefully less hacks in that one


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Condition Zero is only a single player game....if they decide to make another CS for the Half-Life 2 engine, then that might be worth it, but CS:CZ is still based on the original Half-Life engine.

...and it's not all that great, either.


----------



## Avsrule2002 (Jan 5, 2003)

really? hmmm thats strange. dang that sux i was lookin forward to some new butt woopin... wait i was just lookin around and look here: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=10198 .

note where it says bots for online and lan play..cooperative and such. i personally like co op and as long as the bots are SMART not stupid little guys runnin around, it should be good..but no online vs mode? and i found this.. "and after the game is released you should be able to download a patch, making Counter-Strike "100% compatible" with Condition Zero"

http://www.cgonline.com/previews/csconditio-01-p1-pg2.html.

so i think that the original will be single player and/or without co op. but then the patch will have co op/and or vs mode. i dunno. i hope so


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

It's easy enough in single player...the bots aren't that difficult...either way, it's not worth paying $50 for a game based on a 5 year old engine.


----------



## Avsrule2002 (Jan 5, 2003)

u have it? i kno there's a leaked version..u get that or somethin? it doesnt come out til 18th where i am. USA.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

My uh...friend...has it.


----------



## Avsrule2002 (Jan 5, 2003)

lol ya i want it so bad. i dont kno if i wanna buy it if its just singleplayer...tryin to find the "special version"....ahem cough*leaked cough*. cant find it anywhere yet tons of people have it..where do they get it...


----------

